# bruno 12 months



## Biggwaukegan (Jun 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

So handsome! Love his coloring.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Very handsome !!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

That's some pretty wicked coloring going on.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool dog. I really like his markings. The second pic it looks like tiger stripes


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome looking dog, love his coloring.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Tiger dog!!! Love that color!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

What a great face! Thanks for sharing Bruno's pics with us.

Joe


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

Cool markings..


----------



## Biggwaukegan (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone..he's awesome..smart as hell and still growing at 70 lbs..fast as lightning too!


----------

